# NYT bread - muffaletta?



## MexicoKaren (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't made any NYT bread yet, and I'm wondering if I could use it for muffaletta? Is the texture too open?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 5, 2008)

Not too open, Karen.   I use it  often to make grilled cheese sammies.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't see a problem with that. I often make panini sandwiches with NY times bread.


----------



## QSis (Jun 5, 2008)

It would make a wonderful muffaletta, Karen!  Great idea!

Lee


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, everybody - that motivates me to get busy and try it!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2008)

Another option. Make a muffaletta salad and then make some grilled buttered garlic bread topped with your favorite cheese, we do brie...
kadesma


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh kades, that sounds so good. I just finished dinner, but I could eat a bunch of that grilled buttered garlic bread topped with brie anyway..........


----------



## simplicity (Jun 6, 2008)

I seem to be a spoiler. Yet??!!! 

Go to this website and read the history of the sandwich. There is also a recipe. Then make your decision, if you haven't already started.

Muffuletta Sandwich with Olive Salad


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 6, 2008)

Simplicity, I've had the great pleasure of eating muffuletta from Central Grocery in NO and it is wonderful. We are planning a picnic in the near future, and I thought a muffuletta would be perfect, as my son is visiting and he also has visited NO and has a love for the food there. I've made my own muffuletta many times, but here in Mexico, I cannot buy a round Italian loaf of bread, so I knew I would have to make my own bread. My question was, would the NYT bread work? It seems to have a more open texture than the bread that is used in NO...thanks for the link, though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2008)

Miss Karen...Make your sammich out of what you want/got...It will work and be good...Sometimes I use french bread...then it's a Frenchuletta So, I guess if you use the NYT bread it will be a New York Timesuletta!!


Have Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## simplicity (Jun 6, 2008)

This is only my opinion. I have eaten muffuletta from Central Grocery in NO.

I have also made NYT bread.

As Uncle Bob stated, most any bread would work. He has much more tact than I.

My thinking is some breads will work better than others. You are putting some expensive ingredients together.

I would not make muffuletta sandwiches with NYT bread...okay, not tactful, but honest. And only my personal taste.

What ever you do, enjoy. No one will remember the bread.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, Uncle Bob. Maybe I will use bollilos and make it a Mexuletta!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 6, 2008)

simplicity said:


> I seem to be a spoiler. Yet??!!!
> 
> Go to this website and read the history of the sandwich. There is also a recipe. Then make your decision, if you haven't already started.
> 
> Muffuletta Sandwich with Olive Salad


 
You're no spoiler, Simplicity.  just telling the truth.  I also don't think the NY Times bread would make a good muffuletta.  Not the right texture at all.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Thanks, Uncle Bob. Maybe I will use bollilos and make it a Mexuletta!


 
You're welcome Miss Karen...I only charge 1/4 sammich

Sometimes ya got to adapt to the situation....If ya don't have and can't get regular Muff bread...then ya gotta go with what you have. 

Enjoy your Mexuletta!!

PS...The 'Frenchuletta' while not traditional, is not my creation...there's at least one NO establishment that sells them as fast as they can freshly make them...They are delicious!!


----------



## JoeV (Jun 6, 2008)

And now the Slovenian adds HIS 2 cents. I Googled this sammich, and did find an interesting website that calls for using "Peasant Bread," aka NYT bread.
Muffuletta Sandwich Recipe at Epicurious.com

Personally, I would rather make a delicious sammich like this on "Peasant Bread" rather than the more dense Italian loaf. I understand the reasoning for holding all those great ingredients in place and allowing the juices to penetrate the crumb, but for my taste, I prefer the NYT bread for an Italian style sammich. Makes great Pannini sammiches in the George Foreman grill as well.

Joe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, Joe, I think you may be on to something. The more open texture of the "peasant bread" would allow more penetration of the olive oil dressing. I'm going to stop worrying about it and just do it - but not until my son and his family arrive from China ONE WEEK FROM TODAY. Hooray - haven't seen them for more than a year, so lots of good cooking will be going on.


----------

